# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون الدولي العام >  محكمة الجنايات الدولية بين ميزان القانون وفخ السياسة

## أم خطاب

محكمة الجنايات الدولية بين ميزان القانون وفخ السياسة 



*كتب رصد: أحمد طه صديق*  
Thursday, 07 August 2008 



*محكمة الجنايات الدولية بين ميزان القانون وفخ السياسة

**
**د. خالد حسين: استخدام الفصل السابع محكوم بضوابط لا تنطبق على دارفور

**
**مجلس الأمن ليس له حق الإحالة للمحكمة الدولية للدول غير الموقعة


**
**رصد: أحمد طه صديق* 
من الواضح أن ردود الفعل العديدة حول القرار الذي أصدرته المحكمة الجنائية الدولية بإصدار مذكرة توقيف بحق رئيس الجمهورية لن تتوقف ما ظل القرار سارياً، وقد تباينت هذه التفاعلات من احتجاجات جماهيرية وتصريحات سياسية وندوات يعقدها المختصون في القوانين الدولية. ولعل د. خالد حسين رئيس  مجلس إدارة مركز السودان للدراسات والبحوث الاستراتيجية من أبرز الناشطين في هذا المجال، فقد تحدث في عدد من الندوات حول هذه القضية كان آخرها الندوة التي عقدت مؤخراً بواسطة المركز الرسالي بأم درمان تحت عنوان »محكمة الجنايات الدولية بين ميزان القانون وفخ السياسة« حيث استهل حديثه قائلاً: 
{ مرجعية ميثاق الأمم المتحدة 
الكثيرون يشيرون الى أن هناك متغيرات في القانون الدولي ولكن ينبغي التأكيد على أن مرجعية القانون الدولي هي ميثاق الأمم المتحدة الذي أجيز في العام 1945م وعندما تحدث متغيرات يمكن تعديل الميثاق. 
يبد أن تعديله ليس أمراً سهلاً فهو يحتاج إلى ثلثي أعضاء الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة بما فيها الأعضاء الدائمون. 
{ المجلس وقضية دارفور 
وإذا تساءلنا هل يحق لمجلس الأمن إحالة ملف دارفور للمحكمة الجنائية الدولية؟ 
للإجابة، لابد من التوضيح بأن مجلس الأمن هو جهاز سياسي دولي أنشئ وفقاً للقانون الدولي ولا يجوز له ممارسة سلطاته إلا بمقتضى الصك الدستوري الذي انشئ على أساسه أي ميثاق الأمم المتحدة وبالتالي فإن أي تصرف يكون وفقاً لهذا الميثاق وأي مخالفة لأي من مواده تعتبر تصرفاً باطلاً. وتنص الفقرة السابعة من المادة الثانية من ميثاق الأمم المتحدة على أنه لا يجوز لها أن تتدخل في الشؤون التي هي من صميم السلطات الداخلية للدول، إذن وفق هذه المادة فإن مجرد عرض مشكلة دارفور على مجلس الأمن يعتبر عملاً غير قانوني وبالتالي فهو باطل. 
وقد يقول قائل إن هذه المفاهيم قد تغيرت نتيجة للتطورات التي حدثت في العالم والتطور في مجال حقوق النسان فإذا سلمنا جدلاً بهذا التغيير فإن التعامل القانوني الذي أرساه ميثاق الأمم المتحدة لا يتم بهذه الطريقة، فقد نصت المادة »24« من الميثاق على كيفية التعديل كما ذكرنا بثلثي أعضاء الأمم المتحدة بما فيهم الخمسة الدائمون وهذا ما لم يحدث وطالما بقيت المادة »2« الفقرة »7« موجودة فيبقى تصرف مجلس الأمن باطلاً. 
{ ضوابط استخدام الفصل السابع 
إن استخدام مجلس الأمن للفصل السابع ليس كما يتصور الكثيرون بأنه مطلق ولكنه مرتبط بحالة تهديد الأمن والسلم الدوليين وفق المادة»39« من الميثاق، إذن، إذا أراد مجلس الأمن التصرف بموجب الفصل السابع لابد أن يقوم بعمل مقتضى هذه المادة ويقدم الدليل على ما يمكن الاستناد إليه لاتخاذ قرار أساسي بوجود تهديد للسلم والأمن الدوليين، وهذا شرط ضروري لتمكين المجلس من اتخاذ تدابير وفقاً للفصل السابع، فالأمر ليس خاضعاً للمزاج أو سطوة الولايات المتحدة أن تحدد حسب فهمها الخاص المعايير التي تمثل تهديداً للسلم والأمن الدوليين. إذن يمكن التساؤل هل توفرت الأركان الموضوعية المطلوبة في المادة »39« في قضية دارفورلتصبح تهديداً للسلم والأمن الدوليين؟ 
فمن الواضح أن ما قامت به الحكومة السودانية من حفظ الأمن والاستقرار في دارفور يقع ضمن مسؤولياتها وواجباتها كدولة كما أن هذا الحق يعضده النظام الأساسي للمحكمة الجنائية الدولية المادة »8« الفقرة »3« التي تحدثت عن مسؤولية الحكومات في حفظ واقرار القانون والنظام والدفاع عن وحدة الدولة وسلامتها الاقليمية بجميع الوسائل المشروعة. 
وإذا رجعنا إلى المؤتمر التأسيسي للمحكمة الجنائية الذي انعقد في روما في العام 1998م نجد أن هناك ثلاث مجموعات تحمل آراء مختلفة فيما يتعلق بشمول نظام روما للجرائم التي تتعلق بالصراعات الداخلية فقد كانت ترى مجموعة دول عدم الانحياز ومعظم دول العالم الثالث عدم امتداد صلاحية المحكمة إلى الجرائم الناتجة عن الصراعات الداخلية، وقالت إن تدويل المسؤولية الجنائية للجرائم التي ترتكب خلال الصراعات الداخلية من شأنه اضفاء شرعية دولية على الجماعات المسلحة التي تقاوم السلطة الشرعية وأشارت إلى أن إلتزام الدولة بعدم ارتكاب الأعمال المحرمة في الصراعات الداخلية ضد الجماعات المسلحة الرافضة لسلطة الدولة يعني اقرار المجتمع الدولي بشرعية تلك الجماعات الخارجة على القانون وأبدت مخاوفها من أن يصبح تدويل المسؤولية الجنائية قد يتخذ ذريعة لتدخل القوى الأجنبية في الصراعات الداخلية حسب مصالحها. 
وقالت إن الدول وأجهزتها العسكرية تريد أن تحتفظ بحرية اختيار وسائل مواجهة حركات التمرد الداخلية، ولهذا فقد نص النظام الأساسي للمحكمة الجنائية في الفقرة»8« من الديباجة أنه لا يمكن اعطاء إذن لأي دولة طرف بالتدخل في نزاع مسلح أو في الشؤون الداخلية لأي دولة، كما يتأكد هذا المعنى في الفقرة »3« من المادة »8« من ميثاق روما التي أشرنا إليها. 
إذن فإنه وفق ميثاق روما تعتبر الإحالة من مجلس الأمن باطلة ولا تدخل في اختصاص المحكمة الجنائية ونجد أن انشاء المحكمة الجنائية في شكل اتفاقية خاصة كان خروجاً على الاشكال الذي واجهه القائمون على فكرة انشاء المحكمةالجنائية الدولية، ذلك لأن الأجهزة التابعة للأمم المتحدة محددة حصراً وبالتالي لا تستطيع الأمم المتحدة انشاء محكمة جنائية إلا إذا تم تعديل الميثاق وبما ان تعديله شبه مستحيل لأنه يقتضي موافقة ثلثي الأعضاء بما فيهم الخمسة الدائمون فقد اتجه القائمون على أمر المحكمة خروجاً من هذا المأزق أن تقوم بموجب اتفاقية خاصة تكون ملزمة في مواجهة الأطراف المصادقة على هذه الاتفاقية وليس في مواجهة أعضاء الأمم المتحدة. ويقول رمزي كلارك وزير العدل الأسبق »بالنظرة الفاحصة إلى ميثاق الأمم المتحدة نجد أنه لم يعط مجلس الأمن أو أي جهة أخرى الحق لانشاء محكمة جنائية، ويمضي قائلاً إنه لو كانت هناك فكرة لدى الأعضاء الدائمين لانشاء محكمة جنائية لما قامت الأمم المتحدة ابتداءً ولا يمكن انشاء محكمة دولية جنائية إلا إذا تم تعديل الميثاق لبعض الصلاحية لانشاء المحكمة الأمر الذي لم يتم والطريق الثاني لانشائها يكون عن طريق معاهدة دولية متعددة الأطراف تكون نافذة في مواجهة الدول الأطراف«، هذا هو حديث رمزي كلارك. 
ونحن نقول إذا كان لمجلس الأمن حق الإحالة للمحكمة الجنائية لما كان هناك داعٍ لانشاء المحكمة الجنائية بموجب اتفاقية خاصة الأمر الذي ينسف الفكرة من أساسها وبالتالي يكون هذا التصرف باطلاً إذا تم في مواجهة أي دولة غير طرف. 
وكانت كل الدول عدا دولتين ترى أن الإحالة للمحكمة الدولية تتم لدولة طرف أو عن طريق المدعي العام الذي لا يمارس صلاحياته إلا في حالة دولة طرف وكان هناك بند أن تكون مستقلة لولا التدخلات الأمريكية فقد أصرت الولايات المتحدة أن تكون الإحالة إلا لمجلس الأمن لأنه يملك حق الفيتو ويستطيع أن يحمي جنوده من المساءلة. وبعد اصرارها تم التوفيق وفق المادة »13« أ/ دولة طرف ب/ مجلس الأمن ج/ المدعي العام. 
ولكن كل مواد روما تتحدث عن الدول الأطراف. 
وهناك مادة في ميثاق روما تحدد العلاقة بين الدولة الطرف وغير الطرف وأن يكون هناك اتفاق مكتوب إذا وافقت التعامل مع المحكمة مع الاحتفاظ بحق الدولة بأنها دولة غير طرف. 
{ آفاق الحل 
صحيح أن ميثاق روما لا يتعامل مع حصانة رؤساء الدول ولكن هذا يسري على الأعضاء الموقعين والمصادقين أى الدولة الطرف. 
ولكن تبقي الخطورة إذا أصدر مجلس الأمن قراراً بموجب الفصل السابع بإصدار مذكرة توقيف ضد الرئيس البشير ولكننا نعتقد أن هذا الأمر لن يحدث فقد طلب أوكامبو المدعي العام للمحكمة الجنائية الدولية من مجلس الأمن القبض على أحمد هارون وعلى كوشيب ولكن مجلس الأمن رفض. 
كما أن قرار قوات الهجين »1769« تم بطريقة مختلفة مما كانت تريد أمريكا فهي كانت تريد قوات دولية. 
كما أن الصين رفضت القرار »1706« بحيث لا تتم اجازته إلا بموافقة حكومة الوحدة الوطنية. 
ومن هنا ندرك أن هناك متغيرات عديدة في السياسة الدولية إذ أن الولايات المتحدة بعد أحداث العراق لم تعد مخيفة أو بعبعاً للدول. ويمكن أن يكون هناك حل لهذه الأزمة عن طريق الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة إذا التف عدد كبير من الدول مساندة للسودان فيمكن صدور قرار تحت بند ما يعرف بقرار الاتحاد من أجل السلام وبالتالي فإن هذا القرار يصبح ملزماً ويمكن أن تتبناه دول أمريكا الجنوبية مثل فنزويلا بالاضافة للدول العربية والاسلامية. 
كما يجب علينا أن نفعِّل المحاكمات الداخلية وأن نخرج قراراتها للعلن، فقد أصدرت المحاكم أحكاماً حول انتهاكات دارفور وصلت حد الإعدام ولكن لم يسمع بها أحد، كان من الممكن أن يشكل اظهارها دعماً للأزمة الحالية لتأكيداستقلال القضاء السوداني. 

منقول 
    .bl {background: url(http://alintibaha.sd/components/com_.../images/bl.gif) 0 100% no-repeat #eeeeee; }    .br {background: url(http://alintibaha.sd/components/com_.../images/br.gif) 100% 100% no-repeat}    .tl {background: url(http://alintibaha.sd/components/com_.../images/tl.gif) 0 0 no-repeat}    .tr {background: url(http://alintibaha.sd/components/com_.../images/tr.gif) 100% 0 no-repeat; padding:10px}    .clear {font-size: 1px; height: 1px}

----------

